# curcumin (tumeric) powder (decreases gyno)



## aussie1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever used curcumin? also know was tumeric which is an indian spice?

Biotest sell it as "*Biotest Curcumin 500"

*

Curcumin has been shown to exhibit anti-aromatase properties.
Curcumin helps enhance cardiovascular health.
Curcumin may reduce body fat.
Curcumin has been shown to support healthy cholesterol levels within a normal range.
Curcumin is a powerful antioxidant.
I have also read in forums that it is anti-catabolic  and can reduce inflammation and offset some of the performance  deficits associated with eccentric exercise-induced muscle damage.

I have also read many posts on forums and webisites saying it reduces gyno, acne(and makes skin look healthy) , hairloss and more. 

I bought a 500 gram bag of tumeric powder off ebay for i think $15-20(AUS), and take 10 grams a day with a glass of water. I felt it did tightened the chest up a bit so may help people with gyno. I didnt have gyno but small amount of fat build up on chest when i had a low bf everywhere else. 

Has anyone else taken this with any results?


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Dec 1, 2010)

aussie1 said:


> Has anyone ever used curcumin? also know was tumeric which is an indian spice?
> 
> Biotest sell it as "*Biotest Curcumin 500"*
> 
> ...


 

I take it,not for gyno though.

I love the cardiovascular benefits and how it helps my joints,etc...

I only take 400-600 mg, x2 daily. Not much of it gets absorbed in the intestinal tract so a little more is needed and at least twice a day.


----------



## aussie1 (Dec 1, 2010)

you noticed results?


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 1, 2010)

good stuff, more info to come after I get post count up...


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 1, 2010)

I first learned about tumeric in my "methods of enhancing physical performance" class, for it's effects on the cardiovascular system. but how much should we take?

here are some studies:

Turmeric: the anti-catabolic in your kitchen cupboard

Turmeric reduces post power training muscle damage

Curcumin, the herbal clenbuterol


----------



## aussie1 (Dec 2, 2010)

eastwoodmuscle said:


> I first learned about tumeric in my "methods of enhancing physical performance" class, for it's effects on the cardiovascular system. but how much should we take?
> 
> here are some studies:
> 
> ...



thanks bro, its cheap and them studies look good so ill keep taking it


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ill have to look into this, I take alot of fish oils to help the joints, but wouldnt mind adding somthing else in with it for added benefits.

ST


----------



## Grubs (Dec 4, 2010)

Turmeric + Green Tea + Lycopene is supposed to be the magic mix.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 4, 2010)

it is VERY good for you. i take it abotu every day and not for gyno.


----------



## aussie1 (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah i wasn't sure about the use for gyno but if you type "tumeric for gyno" on google there is alot of people saying it helps


----------



## cheappinz (Dec 8, 2010)

*absolutely*

yes, turmeric extract is a otc, herbal anti gyno product.  the PROBLEM is you have to take a crazy amount to reap the benefits....Meaning a bottle with 70mg, ml...90 caps, will be emptied in 2 days.  And you should be on a 5 day regimen.  If you need additional help, there's an antiaging option also........


----------



## aussie1 (Dec 9, 2010)

yeh i mix it a glass of water, tastes like shit


----------



## ca_iron (Dec 11, 2010)

I take curcumin part of my antixodinat supplement (Defense Armour 24)... I did take antioxidants without curcumin and I feel diference when curcumin is in the formula. Not sure about the Gyno, but I do take this formula part of my PCT since it also contains NAC and Milk Thistle with an increased dosage of 4 pills twice a day for 1 week


----------



## JulieGianni (Dec 11, 2010)

i've heard it works--- curious to here people's results as well...


----------



## Grubs (Dec 12, 2010)

I take 2700mg turmeric with GTea and lycomato ED.  

Just had blood work done and my estradiol was <12 pg/ml.


----------

